# Bees in Attic



## Wannabee (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, found an active hive in the attic of my church. Would like to put them into a hive and take them home. The bees are actually now on comb that has dropped down onto the blown-in insulation, so they ar basically right on the floor of the crawl space in the attic. Questions: 1. What time of year should I grab them? Is now ok, or should I wait until it gets warmer? (It is freezing in Indiana right now). 2. Any suggestions on the best way to grab them? Thanks so much in advance for your help!!


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

you will have to wait till it gets warmer or I do not think they will live .. 
others will chime in


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Can you pick up the comb and rubber band it into Lanstrough frames and then simply leave the hive in the crawl space until it warms up outside? Give them time to make themselves at home, so to speak. Might also be able to feed them?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

When you say the comb has dropped down into the insulation, do you mean someone has opened up the nest?

If you want them to survive, wait until warm weather, cut the good comb to fit the frames of the hive you want them to inhabit, and close up said hive after dark to move it.

Whereabouts in IN are you?


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. When you say, "wait until it get's warmer" - what does that mean? Does that mean March? April? Above freezing outside? 60 degrees outside? 

I think I could probably cut some of the comb and put it in the frames. Judy - I am located between Marion and Kokomo - about 1 hr north of Indy. Where are you located? 

I would post a picture, but not sure how to do it. I think the comb that was originally attached to the rafters just fell down - either too heavy or hot/cold changes? I do not think anyone beside me has been up there in several years...

Thanks again!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

60 degrees would be good. So, it probably got hot last year, causing the comb to drop. Are there bees on this comb? Is there more comb hanging? 

I'm right off SR28, 15 miles E. of Frankfort.

Yes, if there are bees and larvae in the comb, I'd put it in frames in a hive. Since you're in an attic, I wouldn't worry about putting the outer cover on--just the inner until they take up residence. Do you have another hive that you could take a frame of brood from?

Is this your first removal?


----------

